# Range Day: Glock 42 (.380)



## The Hate Ape (Nov 7, 2016)

So a friend of mine and I go out to a backyard range at another friend's property. We typically shoot here, various arms (consider the usual 5.56, 7.62, .45, 9mm, blah blah blah). Earlier this year I had picked up a ultra conceal, a Glock 42 (.380) and though I don't typically dip that far down in the caliber department (I'm an avid 9mm or .45 guy), I figured "wtf, whatever" and picked it up + night sights for below four hundred bucks on blew label.

Well, we normally shoot clay pigeons that I hang up on a stand. We also have some steel targets that remain upright. A typical drill for me is to draw from the concealed holster, press x 2 in the steel and proceed to clear a clay (to which I return to the steel for another x2, then to another clay) and so forth.

I immediately noticed how my Glock 42 was not performing at the same rate as my G19. By immediately, I mean I immediately became enraged as I am a bit of a stickler for marksmanship and like many on this forum, probably take it personal when I'm not performing as I wish. (lol)

I understand that the barrel length of the pistol is below 3'' and that holds significance. However, and excuse my lack of pictures, but when I am less than six feet from a target, holding center mass on a bulls eye target to check my grouping, and find a keyhole grouping of four shots in the lower left corner from my POA I am now concerned.

I don't expect to shoot the wings off a fly, but I want T box grouping out to 15 feet and yes, with a glock, with a 380 caliber, and with a 3'' barrel. I don't think this is too much to ask but how? I have Glock Night Sights, is there even a way to adjust this?

More range time is probably necessary to gauge consistency but this will definitely pull me away from glock CCWs if I can't find a way to rectify this. Obviously I'm not throwing a fucking RMR on a Glock 42.

R/

H/A


----------



## Grunt (Nov 7, 2016)

I would certainly try again for consistency. My agency bought over a 1000 Glocks and there was a lot of about 150 that were "off" from the factory. Not sure what the issue was, but that was a decent amount in my opinion to have been that far off.

We bought several hundred 43's and they were fine with the exception of some scores going down due to the lack of the shooter's experience with smaller single-stack magazines.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 7, 2016)

I-


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 7, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Obviously I'm not throwing a fucking RMR on a Glock 42.



I'm... not seeing exactly what the problem is???  (j/k)

In all seriousness, I'll be interested to see where this goes and what meaningful conclusions you're able to draw.

Would dry fire with something like this help?  Might help to either determine a POA/POI mismatch, or motion during trigger pull.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 7, 2016)

For the record, I'm a huge Glock fan, and honestly, I chose the 42 over the 43 because it really made a concealable difference. In hindsight however, I really wish I just went with the Glock 43 (9mm variant).

I purchased a 380 in the confidence that I could get enough successive shots into a sack of meat to get away from the threat. This range day has shaken my confidence a bit but in the aspect of truth, I will be doing a more formal range this week to see / verify if it is my fundamentals with a smaller pistol or the pistol itself.

I love my G19 - she will actually have a RMR on her soon enough lol. The .380 just serves a concealable purpose in the summer and will be comfortable when I'm out running or something. Totally a GTF away from me gun.

The point however, is that it needs to be accurate at close range, I want reliability (I've seen range rounds short change it but none of the defense loads have) and most importantly, I want it highly functional. This thing is lighter than some of the knives I carry and if it can be a reliable shooter than I will carry the living shit out of it till I'm an old fart.

More posts to follow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I had a .380, Llama I think, and It was a little less gun than I liked. In going through mags, it would stove pipe some where in every magazine; manufacture error. It was not a Glock by any means, and I stayed away from semi-autos in favor of wheel guns. Then I discovered Glock. I had two problems with my .380: One was the weapon itself, it was junk. Second was the round, it just was less that I ever expected from the ammo itself.



There is something about .380 that I just cannot shoot.  I like the concept as a lightweight summer gun, but I have tried various models and cannot shoot a gun in .380 enough to trust it without jamming or stove piping.  Similar to a Blair Walsh kicking attempt....


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 7, 2016)

HA,

Maybe take it back to the dealer and see if they'll bump/reset your sights.

Did you get your buddy to shoot it and see if they had the same margin of error?

If not, I'll test it in the name of science. But mainly in the name of finally shooting .380 for the first time. I'll probably have a range day next weekend. I heard that new Holly Shelter range opened up


----------



## Gunz (Nov 7, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> ...but when I am less than six feet from a target, holding center mass on a bulls eye target to check my grouping, and find a keyhole grouping of four shots in the lower left corner from my POA I am now concerned...



It's the gun, not you.


----------



## DC (Nov 7, 2016)

Have a Kahr 380. Eats any ammo and +P rated. Ball,JHP, steel case...Never an issue so far(500 rds.) A tiny little bugger too.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 7, 2016)

Sigh - okay, @DC , I'm going to check it out.


----------



## DC (Nov 7, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sigh - okay, @DC , I'm going to check it out.



Size and conceal ability is why I chose a 380. Tried out the Colt, Beretta, owned a PPK/s and the Kahr. Kahr for me out performed the others. This is my experience. You really have to test all variations for your comfortability. With 380+P it works for me.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 8, 2016)

Hillclimb said:


> HA,
> 
> Maybe take it back to the dealer and see if they'll bump/reset your sights.
> 
> ...



I'm down. PM sent.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Nov 8, 2016)

I would toss a laser in the barrel as suggested above, cheap option with immediate results.  You can have the sights adjusted that you put on for glocks, either DIY or send it to whomever put them on and have them adjusted.

I know this is about pistol but, when buying a shotgun I would suggest *always* having them drop a laser in the barrel to see how you it points for you.


----------



## DC (Nov 8, 2016)

For my purpose this works.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 8, 2016)

That is what you get for buying a little girl gun.:-"


----------



## DC (Nov 8, 2016)

Yep. 380 wasn't my choice size was. I get out the four five when I'm feeling too feminine :dead:


----------

